# How big of a trainwreck will Russian Olympics be?



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2014)

LOL

I kind of enjoy the news reporters having to endure some pain...

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2014/02/04/journalists-at-sochi-are-live-tweeting-their-hilarious-and-gross-hotel-experiences/


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 5, 2014)

This article covers some of the toilet fiascos 

http://deadspin.com/a-users-guide-to-the-bizarre-toilets-of-sochi-1516518904


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 5, 2014)

No worries, I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 5, 2014)

why didn't we boycott them because of the whole snowden thing anyway?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 5, 2014)

I have a nagging feeling it'll be reminiscent of the Munich 72 Olympics.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 5, 2014)

At least they made good money on the hotels!

http://sochi.fbk.info/en/award/


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Master slacker (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope I'm wrong, but I think something very bad will happen.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 5, 2014)

I've never Been to Russia but I did spend a couple months in The former soviet republic of Georgia (army)I didn't get the picture that building codes and high standards of care for construction were high priorities....

And it sounds like they built a Vail style resort town in a few years....

I'd actually like to see the place. Maybe they can get added to the Rocky Mountain Super Pass?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 6, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but I think something very bad will happen.


anywhere but Russia, I would agree. However, given their tendencies for extreme measures I expect them to remove all civil liberties in order to make sure that there are no successful attacks. That doesn't mean that terrorists wont attempt anything, but I think that Russia doesn't want the global humiliation of knowing that something was imminent and couldn't avoid it.

^RG is right. building codes and overall quality of life are not major concerns and I feel that this is the reason for the terrorists objectives. Kinda makes you wonder how much of Russia got the memo that the Soviet Union was dismantled for a democratic republic.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 6, 2014)

if anything, perhaps all the reporting on it will make other people realize how great they have it.....

... wait, what am I talking about, they'll just complain


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2014)

They had to shut down their first event because the slopes were unsafe:

http://msn.foxsports.com/olympics/story/womens-training-run-delayed-after-three-skiers-020614


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 6, 2014)

They haven't finished building all the facilities yet and it starts tomorrow.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 6, 2014)

isn't tomorrow today in Russia?


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 6, 2014)

when is now?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2014)

Opening ceremonies are tonight, but they already have events underway (mostly preliminaries, practices, and qualifiers that aren't televised).


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 6, 2014)

i'd bet shaun white isn't the only one to start dropping events when they see the conditions of the snow and such.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

sounds like they might as well have had the olympics in West Virginia


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/maycie/canadas-response-to-russias-russias-anti-lgbt-propaganda-law

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=effb2JYiKXM


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 6, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> when is now?




&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5drjr9PmTMA


----------



## NJmike PE (Feb 6, 2014)

^thank you. I thought this went un-noticed


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 6, 2014)

^ LOL. It was just 2nd nature to me that I didn't need to make mention of it. But yes, picked up on that right away.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

http://thechive.com/2014/02/06/conditions-at-the-sochi-olympics-are-badhilarious-32-photos/

Looking forward to SNL this week!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

&amp; thats from the chive so the ads on the site may not be safe for work . FYI!!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 6, 2014)

Whose complaining?







It's about time those capitalistic pigs paid for their crimes ehh comrade?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 6, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> ^thank you. I thought this went un-noticed




Use the Schwartz, Lonestar. Use the Schwartz.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 6, 2014)

When are the boxing events?

_"You........will..........lose."_

_



_


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Feb 6, 2014)

He's not getting beat, he's getting mad!!


----------



## csb (Feb 7, 2014)

I picked Canada to win. I picked USA for the summer olympics and they did it, but I have to go leafy for the winter games.

IF ANYONE COMES OUT OF THE THUNDERDOME ALIVE, THAT IS


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh there'll be at least one who makes it out alive....


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 7, 2014)

I'll just clear this up.

USA ! USA ! USA !


----------



## FLBuff PE (Feb 7, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## cement (Feb 7, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> &amp; thats from the chive so the ads on the site may not be safe for work . FYI!!!!


bless you.


----------



## envirotex (Feb 8, 2014)

Shout out to all of the grandmas who knitted those sweaters. USA !


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 8, 2014)

^^^No joke! Did the US team think they were going to an ugly sweater party?


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 8, 2014)

roadwreck said:


> ^^^No joke! Did the US team think they were going to an ugly sweater party?


That's what my wife said.


----------



## engineergurl (Feb 8, 2014)

matt267 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^No joke! Did the US team think they were going to an ugly sweater party?
> ...


Did you guys hear the back story on the sweaters? The original outfits were made in China, and the media called RL out on it so they had to redesign everything and made this big deal that the wool came from American sheep, sent to an American plant to make yarn, dyed at another American plant, sent to more Americans to make...they may be ugly, but it was pretty cool to see all the people that did different jobs in the process...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 8, 2014)

matt267 said:


> roadwreck said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^No joke! Did the US team think they were going to an ugly sweater party?
> ...


Ditto


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Feb 8, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > roadwreck said:
> ...


Didn't that same exact thing happen at the summer olympics in 2012? If so, RL are dumber than their clothes appear.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

That cross country ski event looked awfully tiring today...


----------



## envirotex (Feb 8, 2014)

I saw a pic of them laying on the track afterwards...it looked brutal.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

I don't even like a long "shuffle" to the chair lift.. Wears me out....


----------



## csb (Feb 8, 2014)

I always like when the athletes march in and the presidents of their countries wave like proud patents.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm watching the Westminster right now.


----------

